# Weekly competition 2012-36



## Mike Hughey (Sep 4, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://odderen.dk/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 U2 F U' R2 U2 R' F' R
*2. *U' R U' R' U2 R F2 U2 R2
*3. *F' U' F U F' R F2 U' R' U2
*4. *F2 R' F R2 U2 F' R U F U2
*5. *U' R2 U R2 F' U R' U' R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *B' R2 B2 L2 B' L2 D2 B D2 F' R2 U' F' R U' B' R D U2 F'
*2. *D2 U2 L' B2 R U2 R2 F2 R' B2 U2 B' F2 U B2 L D' B' F2 U2
*3. *D' R2 F2 B D' B U2 B' U L U2 L' F2 L' U2 B2 R2 B2 U2
*4. *F' U2 D F2 U' B L D F2 B' U R2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 D' B2 L2 D
*5. *F U' B2 U' R L2 U F' R2 B D L2 B2 L2 U F2 U' R2 U' R2 U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw' U' B2 Uw Rw Fw' F' Rw B F' Rw2 Fw Rw2 R B' L' U2 L B2 Uw2 F2 R2 B2 Rw B2 R' Uw2 B R2 U2 L' R' Fw Rw2 F2 Rw Fw D2 R2 B'
*2. *U R Uw2 L2 Rw2 B Fw2 Rw2 D2 U' Fw' D2 U' B2 Rw2 F L2 B2 Rw2 R Uw F2 Uw2 Rw' Uw U B2 L' B Uw' Fw2 F' Rw' Fw2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 R2 Uw' L'
*3. *Uw2 U Fw2 F' Uw' Rw U2 B2 D' B Uw L B L Fw2 Uw B2 D' Uw U2 Fw' Uw' U2 L Rw2 R2 Fw' U Fw L' F2 R2 D2 Uw B D2 Fw' Uw U' B
*4. *L Uw Rw2 Uw2 L' Rw' U' B' Fw2 R Fw2 U2 Rw' Uw Rw B2 Uw U L' Uw L2 R D2 Rw Uw B Uw U2 B' R' Fw U B Fw L' D2 R' B D L
*5. *B2 U2 F' D Uw2 U F' Rw' Uw Fw R F' Uw U B' Fw L R Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 D' Uw2 B' Rw Fw D' Fw2 L' F2 L' Uw2 F2 Rw Uw U' L' D2 R Uw

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw' Rw Dw2 Uw2 Rw D2 L2 R2 B2 Bw' D2 Lw Bw F2 L B2 Rw' F D Uw2 Lw F2 U F2 D' Rw' Fw' R D2 Dw2 Uw' Bw' Rw Bw' F Dw U2 Rw' R B2 L2 Fw2 Lw R' Dw2 F U' Lw2 Rw R2 Dw' Uw2 L Lw F2 L' R D' B Rw
*2. *D U2 Rw' R' Dw2 Rw Uw' Lw B' Uw2 U Bw' Lw' Rw B2 Dw2 Uw' B2 Uw Fw' Uw2 L2 R2 F Dw' L' Dw' L2 Fw L' Rw2 R2 U2 F2 R F2 Lw' Fw' U' Bw2 Rw2 Dw U L B Bw U' Lw2 D' Fw' L2 R D' F L' F2 Lw Rw2 F Uw
*3. *Uw U2 Lw Fw2 Rw B U Bw' Dw' Lw' Fw' Dw2 Fw2 Lw' U2 R Fw2 L Rw' B' Fw R' B2 Lw' Rw' R U2 Fw' Uw2 Lw' B' Rw' Fw R2 F' U F' L' Lw2 F' R2 Dw Uw2 U Lw D2 U B2 Bw Fw F' L Fw2 Lw' F2 R U L Bw' Uw'
*4. *Uw' F2 D' U L Lw' Rw2 B' D2 B Rw2 Fw2 L' R Fw2 L Lw2 Rw' Dw2 U' Lw2 D2 Uw2 F2 L2 Lw Rw Fw2 F' D Dw2 Bw2 L2 Fw F2 L Fw' Rw Uw' U' L' D2 Dw Uw2 U2 R F' U L' Uw2 F2 Rw Fw2 Dw U R Uw' Bw' F Lw'
*5. *Bw' L D' Lw U2 Rw2 Bw' Lw2 Rw2 R2 D' Lw' U' F L' Dw' Rw2 F' Rw' R D' Fw' U2 Lw2 D U' F Dw Lw2 U2 L2 Rw Bw D U2 B Lw' Uw' U' B D2 R' B2 Fw2 Rw' R Uw2 B F Lw2 Uw B Fw2 Uw B' Fw' R' U' B' F

*6x6x6*
*1. *L 2U 2L2 2B2 2L D U' 3R2 R 2U 2F U2 L2 2L2 3R2 D2 2D 3F' L' 2F F' 2L B2 3R2 3U 2U 3F 2R' 2U' 3F' 2D' U' 2B' D2 2B 3F R' 3U2 2L2 R2 D 2D U 2F L' 3R' R 2U 2F F2 D2 3F' 2U 3F2 F 2L' 2D2 3R2 3U 3F 3U 2U2 2L2 3R U' 2R' 2D2 3U' L2 2B'
*2. *L D' F2 L 2L F' 2D2 3R2 D2 2R' R2 3U' 2B D U 3R' B' 2L 3R2 2R2 D 2L2 2D2 3U' B' 3F2 3R2 R U 2F' 2D' 2U U L2 3U' B' 2D B2 3U2 L2 2L2 3R R2 2F' 2D 3U2 F' 2D2 3R' F R2 2D' 3F' L2 2B' L2 2B' L' 2R 2B' 2F 2D2 2F2 D' 2U U 3F 2F F 2L
*3. *D U' L' 2B2 3F D' 3F 3U2 R U2 2B F2 3U' B2 2R2 D' 3F F2 D' 2L' U2 2L 2B' D' 2F' F 2L2 3R' 2R 3F 2F' R 2D' 2R' B' 2F2 2R2 R' D' L2 2U 2F2 2D' 3R2 2D2 B2 2B 3F' 2F2 3U 2U B' L' D' 3U 2U U2 2R 3U2 2B2 2L 2D U2 3F2 3R' R2 D2 2D2 3U2 3R
*4. *L2 2R U2 2R U' 2L' D 2F2 R 3U2 3R2 F2 3U' R' U2 B' U2 B D 3U2 2U2 3F 3U2 2B2 3U L 2L' 2D' 2R' 2D2 3U' 2F 2D2 3R2 2F' R2 B' F D' 2D2 2F2 L 2B R' 2D' 3R2 2D2 2R2 2F U2 B 2R 2F 2L 3F2 2U 3F 2R' R2 2F 2D' 3U 3F' 2U U' F 2L 2D' B' 3U
*5. *L B 3F' L' 3R R2 2D2 3U2 2F U' 2L' 2F 3R 2R2 3F2 F' 2D2 2F' 2R B2 2B 2D2 2B' 3F' 2D2 3U' 3F 2F 2D2 3F' R' B 3U2 2L2 R2 U2 L' 2U 3R' R 3U R2 3F2 L 2B' F2 L 2R' D2 F 2U F' 2D' U 3R R D2 L2 B2 2L U2 3R' 2B' 3U 2L D U2 L 2L2 2R'

*7x7x7*
*1. *B2 2F2 2L 3L' 3D' 3B2 2D 3F' U 2F' F 3R' 3B 2R2 2D 3U2 2U' 3L' F 3L 3B2 2D 2R 2B' 3B' 2L' 3R2 R' 3B 2D2 3L' R2 D 2R' B 2F' 3D2 3B2 2F D 3D 3U2 2L' 3L' 3U2 U' 2R' 2F2 3D 2U2 3B' 3F2 L' 3F2 2F2 F2 U' 2L 3R 3D 3F D2 3F' 2U2 3L2 2F' 3D' 2F 2D' U F 2R' B' 3F 2F F' L' 3U B' 3R2 U 2R 3U' 3L2 R2 2F2 3L' 2U2 U F D' 2U R' B2 2L' 3L 2U2 B' 2F F2
*2. *F 3D 2F D 3B2 3F2 2R 3B' 3F2 2L R B2 3F' 3L 3R2 2R D2 B2 3B' 3D L2 3B' F2 2D' 2L 3L 3F2 3D2 L 2F' L' 2R2 R2 2U2 2L 3L 2D2 F2 2R2 2F' 2D L 2L' 3L' 2D' L' 3L' D' 2L2 3L2 2D' U2 3B2 3R 3B2 F 3D2 3U 2B2 3R2 3D' 3F 3R' 3B 3D2 2U2 2L F' L2 2R U 3F' R2 2B' L2 2L2 3L' 2R B' 2B2 L' 2B2 F D 2D L' 2U2 3R' B2 3F L' 2L 3R B2 2F' 3R D 2B 3F 2D'
*3. *2L' 2B 2U2 R2 2B2 R 2F' F2 2R2 B' 2D 2B' L 2F 2U' 2L2 2D 3L' D2 3D' 2B F' D2 3D 2F' 2R' 2U2 3R' F' R' 2B2 3R F 2L' 3D' 3F2 L 3L 2U' 2F2 3D 2U' U R2 D' 3U U' 3R B2 3D 2U' 2L' 2U 2B' 3L 2R' 3F' 2D2 L' 3R' 2R2 R' D 2U2 B' 2B2 3B2 2F' 2D U2 3B F' 2D' 2U2 U F2 D2 3U2 3R2 F' D2 2U' U' 3L' 2R2 R' B2 D' 3D2 3U' U 2F2 F2 D 2D U' 3F' 2L' 3F 2L2
*4. *2U 2F 3U2 R2 B L' 3U 2F2 2R 3D' 2F F' U2 B2 3B2 3U' 2B' L2 D' 2D' 3D' 2L' 3F 2D 2L2 3F 2L' R 3D' 3R' 2R' 2U' U2 3B' 2L R' F' 2U2 U' 2R 3U 3R 2R2 3D2 3R2 D 2U 3B F' 2D 3D2 3B' 3U 3B2 2F' F' L D2 U' 2F' 3D' L2 2D 3F2 3L' 2R U2 2L U2 2R' 2F' 2U' 3B2 U2 R 3D' 2L' B' 3F' L' 3R D' 3L2 2D' R' 3D2 L 2L 3L' R' 2D' U' R' 2F' 3U 2U 3F2 3D2 3F 3R'
*5. *D2 2D' 3D 3U2 B' 2B2 2L' 2F D 3L 2D2 B2 R' U 3F' 2F F 2L 2D2 B' 3B 2R 3U L' 2B' 3R' 2R 3F' 2F' L2 3R' 2R F' 2L 3D2 3F' F' L2 3B' 2F2 2U 2B' 3F' 2D' 3F L' 3L 3R2 R 3U2 2L 3L' 3F 2D2 R 3F U2 B2 3B2 L' 2L2 B F L' B 3F' L 3F' 3U2 3R B' 3R' 2R2 3F2 L' 2B 2D2 U2 3L2 3B2 3D' 3R' 2R 3D2 3U2 3B' 2F2 F' 2U2 B 3B' L 3B2 2L2 B 2F F2 3D2 3R 2U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U R2 U' F U2 R' F' U
*2. *R' U' F' U R2 F' R' U
*3. *R2 F' U2 F U' F R2 F' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D L2 F U R' F2 L D' B' R' B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 B2 U F2 U2
*2. *U2 L2 F2 U2 B R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U L U R B R' D U2 B
*3. *B R2 B2 L2 B' U2 B' D2 F' L B R' F D' F R U R U2 B2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw' Fw2 D Uw' U' L B2 D U Rw B2 L' Uw U2 Rw B U2 L2 D U' R' B' F' R Fw L B' Fw2 F' U R' Uw2 R F' Uw' Rw' R Uw' R2 Uw'
*2. *B' Rw D F L' Uw' Fw' Uw Fw' L' U F2 Rw' B2 R2 Uw2 Fw' L2 Rw2 Fw2 F2 Rw' R2 D2 U' L' Rw2 R U B2 F2 D B' Fw F D' Uw U Rw F2
*3. *U2 F D' L' F L Rw' B2 L2 Uw F2 L' Uw' R D2 U2 F2 L D2 U2 Fw U2 Rw R' D' Fw' F' Rw' U' L' Uw2 Rw R' U2 L Rw' R Fw2 F2 D

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *U B Uw L Rw' Uw B Dw Bw L Rw2 R2 Bw2 L2 B' Uw2 Rw' B' F' D' U L Lw2 Rw' D' U B Fw U2 Lw Bw2 Lw2 B R B2 F2 Uw R D' Fw D Dw2 Uw2 Lw' B Bw2 Rw' Bw Dw' B2 Dw' F U2 B' Fw' D' L R' Uw Fw'
*2. *U2 L B Uw' F U B F2 D B R B2 L2 Rw' Fw' Dw2 Fw R U' L Uw' L2 Fw' Lw2 B' Lw' R' Uw L F2 Lw2 R' B' Bw2 Fw' Uw' L2 Dw2 B2 F' Dw L2 Rw B L2 Uw' B' Uw Rw Dw L2 D U2 Rw Fw2 Dw F Rw B' L
*3. *B Bw Dw B D2 Uw' Lw' D Dw2 U' Bw2 R Fw2 D' Dw Lw' F' L' Uw' Bw L Fw Lw2 Fw Uw Bw Rw2 R F' L2 Lw' Rw' Fw' D F' U' Bw F L' Lw2 F2 Uw' U' Rw2 Dw' B2 F2 Uw R2 F2 Dw2 Bw2 Fw' Dw' Bw L' Lw2 Rw F' D2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B F2 3U2 2F' L B 2L2 F2 L' U2 3R' 2F2 2U F' 2D 3F2 2R2 2D2 U L2 D 2F2 D2 2R2 U' L' 2L' D 2B' 3F2 2F' U' B' L2 F 3R 3F2 2F F2 2D2 3R2 3U 2R2 U' L' 3R D' 2D2 2U' 2R2 2D' 3U 3F2 R' 2U R' 2U2 2R D2 B' 2L2 F2 3U F2 U' 2L' F2 L' 3U' 2B

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3U2 F' 2U B 2F F2 U 2L2 B 3B' 2F' F 3U2 3B 3R2 2R' R2 3F2 R2 2F' 2U 2F' 2R' R' 2D R 2U' B2 2B 3B2 3R2 3F D2 3D' 3B2 2L D 3U2 L' 3D 3U' 3B U 3R' B' F' 2R2 B' 2R' B' 2R' R' 3F D' 3D 2U U 2F2 3R' 2R2 2D2 3U2 U2 B' 2R' 2U' F 3D2 2L2 F2 2U 2L B2 3U' 2F 3U B 2R2 3U 3R R2 B' D' 2L2 R2 3D' L 3L2 B2 3B' L' 2R2 2F2 R2 D F' 3L 2B 2D' 2B'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 U2 R2 B2 F2 R2 B' U2 F2 D2 F2 D' R D L2 B2 D B' L U
*2. *R2 U L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 D' R2 B' F2 L' D B2 L D F' R' U
*3. *B' R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B' R2 F2 U2 F R' F2 L' D B L' U' R U' L
*4. *L F B2 D2 B U R' B L' F U2 R2 F U2 B2 D2 R2 B' D2 F'
*5. *D2 B2 D2 L2 F' D2 B' U2 L2 U2 F' D' R' D' B' L2 U2 R' D' B' F'
*6. *U2 F2 R2 F' L' B' U' R D L' U2 F' U2 F' B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B U2
*7. *B' R2 U' L' F' B' D B R2 B R F2 B2 R B2 D2 R' L' D2 B2 R
*8. *L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 D R2 D F' U2 L F D' F U' L U2 B'
*9. *R2 U L2 D R2 U B2 U' L2 R2 U2 F D R' D' B2 U B' D2 F2
*10. *R' F' D' B2 L U D F' B U' F2 B2 L U2 L D2 R' D2 R' U2 R'
*11. *U' D2 L F L F B L D' L' F2 R2 U' B2 R2 U2 D' B2 U' L2 D2
*12. *F2 D F2 L2 R2 D F2 R2 F2 L2 U F' D2 U B' D2 L D2 R U2
*13. *D F2 D' L2 B2 D L2 D' F2 U L U' B R B2 F U2 R' U R2 D
*14. *B' F2 R2 F' R2 U2 B2 R2 B' L2 F' U B2 U2 R D' B' R2 F L D'
*15. *B2 F2 D' B2 D R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U L' F2 U' B F U B R2 B' U
*16. *U2 R' D2 U2 L R' U2 R D2 R' B' D' U F U R' F2 U F
*17. *D' R2 D R2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 F' D' F' D' R' D' R2 D' L'
*18. *B2 U2 R D2 L' D2 B2 L D2 L' U2 F L U' B2 R' D2 L D U L
*19. *L' U' R D L' U R' D' F B2 R U2 R F2 B2 D2 R' F2 R2 L'
*20. *F2 D B2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D' L' D' U2 L2 B R' B R' D2
*21. *D' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U B2 D R2 D R F2 L2 D' U' R' B U F R
*22. *B2 D B2 D2 U L2 D2 U' L2 B2 L' B D2 U R D2 U B U2
*23. *R2 D2 R2 U' L2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R U B D F2 D2 R U B'
*24. *L2 F' L2 U2 B D2 F' U2 F L2 F2 D' U B D2 U' B2 R' D L U
*25. *D B2 U' R2 D' L2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 L D2 R' B L U2 B U' L' U
*26. *U' L2 D F2 D' B2 D B2 F2 L2 D R' D L' R F D2 L' B D R
*27. *R D F U' B' D L D B R' B2 R' D2 R' D2 F2 U2 R' U2 L2
*28. *R' L B2 U' B' L F L2 D B' R2 D L2 U' F2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 D'
*29. *F2 U2 B U2 L2 D2 B U2 R2 U2 R' F' D2 L' B2 U2 F R2 D F2
*30. *D U L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' B R B R2 D L D' F D'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R' B U B' U2 R' F L U' F L2 U2 R2 B' D2 R2 F D2 R2 F
*2. *L B2 R U' L' F' B' R F U2 R2 B' R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 B'
*3. *D' U2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B U' R F D B U B' R U2
*4. *R2 D2 B L U' D2 B U F' D R F2 R D2 R2 F2 B2 R' D2 R L2
*5. *L2 R2 U R2 D' R2 U L2 D L2 U F D' L F2 D' L D2 L F2 U

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U2 L2 D F2 U R2 B2 R2 D' U B2 F' L2 F R' B2 F2 R' D' R U2
*2. *L U2 R' B2 R' F2 R2 B2 R2 D' L R D' B' F' L' U' F' R
*3. *D2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 D B2 U' R2 D L D2 U' F L' D2 R' B2 D2 F2
*4. *U' B2 D2 B' R2 B' D R' L' U' R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U
*5. *F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D L2 D F2 D2 L2 B D2 F2 R' D' L' R2 B D'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R' D L' B R' U' B' L' F U' L2 D' F2 U2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 R2
*2. *B2 U' L2 R2 D' U' R2 U B2 F2 U' B' R2 D' U' B' R' D2 R B' U
*3. *D2 B2 R2 U2 L' B2 L D2 U2 B2 R' F' U' L R' B2 F' L F' U L'
*4. *R2 B U B' R2 B' L F D2 R2 F2 B2 L D2 B2 L' F2 R2 B2
*5. *D2 B2 R2 F2 L B2 U2 R2 U2 R F R D R2 D2 L' D2 U2 F' L'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 B2 D' R2 B2 D U B2 R2 D2 B' R' D' B F' L' D2 U B R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R U' F' R2 F' R' U2 R2
*3. *D2 B2 D2 F D2 B L2 D2 F U2 F' R U' F2 L B' D' L U F2 D2
*4. *D' Rw' D Uw2 U2 B' Fw2 F' R D' Uw F2 D' Fw D U L2 Rw2 Fw U2 L' B Fw2 D2 Uw U' Fw' D F' L Uw' U Fw L Uw U2 L2 Rw2 R' F

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R' F2 R2 U' R' F2 R F'
*3. *R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 D' R2 B' F' R' F D' B2 U' F2 L2 R2
*4. *D2 B Fw' U Rw' Uw2 L' R2 F Rw' R' F2 Uw U2 L' D' U' B2 R' Uw B' Uw' L2 B' F L2 Fw2 Rw' R' Uw' U' L D2 B2 Fw L F Uw2 U' Rw
*5. *Uw2 Rw D' U L Lw2 U2 Rw' U B' Bw2 R Bw2 Uw2 R B' Rw Dw Rw' Uw2 Fw' Dw2 F' U Fw' Uw' L2 F2 Rw' D Dw' Fw' Rw' Bw' D' F2 Lw2 F2 Uw' Rw Bw2 Fw Lw' Dw L F Dw' U' F2 Rw R Fw' Dw2 B2 Bw Rw2 Fw Dw2 Bw2 Uw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=1,d=-2 / dUdU u=6,d=5 / ddUU u=-3,d=0 / UdUd u=-1,d=2 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-4 / UUUd
*2. *UUdd u=2,d=5 / dUdU u=3,d=-3 / ddUU u=6,d=3 / UdUd u=-3,d=2 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-4 / ddUU
*3. *UUdd u=-1,d=5 / dUdU u=0,d=-5 / ddUU u=6,d=3 / UdUd u=-4,d=-2 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=2 / dUUU
*4. *UUdd u=-5,d=-2 / dUdU u=-5,d=1 / ddUU u=-1,d=0 / UdUd u=1,d=4 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=3 / dUUU
*5. *UUdd u=1,d=-1 / dUdU u=2,d=-5 / ddUU u=-4,d=-5 / UdUd u=-5,d=4 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=0 / dddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L B' L B R' B R' L' r' b
*2. *U' R' B R B R L B l' r b' u
*3. *B' U L B U' B R L l' r b
*4. *B R L B R' L' B' l u'
*5. *L B' L' R U L U' L l' r' b

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 5) / (0, 3) / (-5, -5) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 4) / (-2, -4)
*2. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -3) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -4) / (2, 0) / (-3, -4)
*3. *(-3, -1) / (1, -5) / (-3, 3) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 3) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (-2, 0) /
*4. *(3, -1) / (1, 4) / (-4, 2) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, 4) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, 4) / (4, 0) / (3, 0)
*5. *(0, -4) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (3, -1) / (-3, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *R L' U' D' U' R' D' L' U'
*2. *D U L U L D' R' L U'
*3. *U R L U' D U L' D
*4. *U' D R L' U R' D' L'
*5. *U' L' R U L U D U' D'


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 4, 2012)

*2x2x2*: 7.51, 7.83, (6.47), (10.87), 7.20 = *7.51*
*3x3x3*: (17.30), 19.92, (20.49), 20.01, 17.85 = *19.26*
*4x4x4*: (1:28.65), (1:12.60), 1:22.25, 1:23.12, 1:27.46 = *1:24.28*
*5x5x5*: 2:37.34, 2:59.69, 2:54.49, (4:50.01), (2:34.30) = *2:50.51*
*6x6x6*: 5:35.79, 5:12.28, (5:53.59), (5:04.56), 5:45.33 = *5:31.13*
*7x7x7*: 9:51.03, 8:44.42, (11:15.64), (8:37.58), 9:23.50 = *9:19.65*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: *1:54.99*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: *5:27.60*
*Magic*: 3.11, (2.82), 3.40, 3.49, (3.71) = *3.33*
*Master Magic*: 9.06, (7.10), 10.83, 9.41, (10.96) = *9.77*
*Megaminx*: 2:49.49, (2:38.24), (3:41.02), 3:31.74, 3:10.72 = *3:10.65*
*Pyraminx*: 11.55, (7.17), 8.75, 10.24, (13.01) = *10.18*
*3x3x3 One Handed*: (1:05.24), 58.98, 59.49, 1:00.02, (56.05) = *59.49*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: *59*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 59.85, DNF, 1:34.46 = *59.85*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF, 8:25.04, DNF = *8:25.04*
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: *1/2 in 19:04.09* 
(Two Corners)


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 5, 2012)

3BLD: 47.10, DNF(1:04.03), 50.17 = 47.10


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 5, 2012)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded:* 17:52.00

17.51.xx rounded to 52.00
Using the IRC timer so lost a couple of sec there too.


----------



## Czery (Sep 5, 2012)

*2x2 -* (3.47), 6.68, (12.25), 10.49+, 3.47 = *6.88
3x3 -* (21.97), 13.54, 16.22, 15.76, (11.84) = *15.17**
Pyraminx *- 6.36, (8.77), (5.92), 7.94, 7.39 = *7.23 *
*Square 1* - 21.93, 20.38, (27.29[pop]), 26.31, (19.88) = *22.87 


*


----------



## mande (Sep 5, 2012)

2x2: (3.52), 5.69, (7.17), 5.73, 5.56 = 5.66
3x3: (17.37), 16.18, 15.83, (14.43), 16.82 - 16.28
4x4: 1:32.83, 1:19.04, (1:36.82), 1:27.42, (1:18.08) = 1:26.43


----------



## scylla (Sep 5, 2012)

3x3: 19,85; 17,63; 16,48; 16,38; 19,00 = 17,70 (wow, pretty good for me)
3x3 BLD : 3.50,18 DNF DNF (forgot parity fixt)
2x2 11,94; 10,08; 19,73; 15,15; 16,37 = 14,49 (almost a year ago I did a 2x2 and only could find my bad 2x2 cube)
5x5 6. 12,03; 4.21,27;


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 5, 2012)

3x3: 12.36, 10.92, 11.97, 14.24, 8.53 = 11.75 OLL skip and T perm on 8 lol
2x2: 5.37, 3.33, 2.37, 3.46, 3.88 = 3.56
2x2BLD: 16.13, DNF, DNF = 16.13
3BLD: DNF(2:09.07), DNF(2:56.23), 3:04.30 = 3:04.30
OH: 22.65, 28.44, 22.98, 20.76, 22.92 = 22.85
234: 1:23.95
4x4: 56.82, 1:06.34, 52.87, 58.33, 1:00.64 = 58.60 wtf


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 6, 2012)

3x3: 10.11, 13.46, 10.40, 9.98, 9.81 = 10.16
OH: 14.27, 12.91, 20.06, 15.44, 12.13 = 14.21


----------



## hemang sarkar (Sep 6, 2012)

3x3: 
average = 31.2
(22.6), 33.3, 29.7, (34.0), 30.6


----------



## Attila (Sep 6, 2012)

FMC: 26 moves


Spoiler



U L’ D’ U F U2 R B U2 R L2 B’ U2 D2 F’ L’ D’ F B’ L B2 D2 R2 U2 F2 D’
U L’ D’ U F U2 R B orient corners, and 4 edges,
U2 R L2 B’ U2 D2 F’ all corners – 2 moves, and 6 edges
L’ D’ F B’ L more 2 edges, orient E slice,
B2 D2 R2 U2 F2 D’.


----------



## googlebleh (Sep 8, 2012)

*2x2:* 4.75, 5.24, 4.25, 5.15, 5.49 = *5.05 avg5*
*3x3:* 15.65, 16.30, 16.30, 15.96, 17.71 = *16.18 avg5*
*4x4:* 1:45.67, 1:12.41, 1:12.01, 1:03.18, 1:13.84 = *1:12.75 avg5*
*5x5:* 2:22.06, 2:23.59, 2:22.56, 2:20.77, 2:40.24 = *2.22.74 avg5*
*OH:* 38.26, 47.55, 24.39, 37.03, 32.66 = *35.98 avg5*
*2-4 Relay:** 1:44.27*
*2-5 Relay:** 4:14.32*

Of course the very first 4x4x4 solve of the day has a pop.


----------



## emolover (Sep 9, 2012)

*2x2: 3.32*
1.53, 3.11, 5.65, 2.99, 3.86
*3x3: 13.40*
11.57, 15.86, 11.38, 15.30, 13.33
*3BLD: 2:16.89*
2:25.52[1:31.11], DNF(3:27.88)[2:06.83], 2:16.89[1:17.23]
Took a chance and it was worth it as I PBed twice.
*OH: 21.94*
22.90, 27.40, 18.75, 19.06+, 23.87
*Megaminx: 1:35.22*
1:39.33, 1:34.64, 1:42.96, 1:31.69, 1:25.76
*Pyraminx: 7.21*
8.08, 5.89, 8.70, 7.38, 6.18
Hopefully the last average I ever do on the pyraminx. A shenshou is on its way.


----------



## Sakoleg (Sep 9, 2012)

*2x2x2: 17.40*
(6.63), (21.53), 21.48, 14.90, 15.83
*3x3x3: 26.49*
28.98, (22.03), 27.36, (29.48), 23.13
*3x3x3 BLD: 1:49.97*
1:49.97, 2:28.78, DNF(2:19.62)
*3x3x3 OH: 50.75*
(53.78), 53.47, 49.11, 49.66, (47.58)
*4x4x4: 1:32.39*
(1:39.33), 1:28.21, 1:34.27, 1:34.70, (1:25.41)
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:29.80*


----------



## PianoCube (Sep 9, 2012)

*2x2x2:*
(5.20), (8.22), 6.58, 6.66, 6.52 = *6.59*

*3x3x3:*
(23.50), 22.53, 23.06, 22.32, (21.70) = *22.64*

*3x3x3 BLD:*
9:17.82, DNF, 8:04,17 = *8:04,17*

*3x3x3 OH:*
42.03, (37.83), 40.22, (44.86), 42.53 = *41.59*


----------



## Outsmash (Sep 9, 2012)

3x3: (28.58), 19.83, 18.24, (17.26), 17.91 = *18.66*


----------



## Attila (Sep 10, 2012)

I dont want to compete against the CE!



Spoiler



I checked theZcuber’s 27-move FMC solution, because it seemed to be optimal this 12-move part:
On normal 
B2 R F' D // 1x2x3 (4) 

On inverse 
D' F R' B2 // Premoves (4) 
F' R2 F R F2 B U2 R F' R' B F // Leaves 6E (12+4)
I solved this position with CE , (which following the premoves), but before cleared the last 6 edges (yellow-blue, yellow-green, yellow-red, yellow-orange, white-blue and white-green.)
The CE gives this:

Searching depth 10

Searching depth 11

Searching depth 12

F' R2 F R F2 B U2 R F' R' F B (12f*)
Searching depth 13

F2 B U2 B L F2 B D2 L F' L' F' B' (13f)
F' B2 U' L' U' L' F L2 U' L2 U F' L2 (13f)
F' B2 U' L' U' L' B D2 L' D2 L B' L2 (13f)
D F B' L2 B D B2 R' F' R F2 U2 F (13f)
D' F D B2 R' F' R B2 D' F' B R' B (13f)
D' B R B' R' L D' L' D B2 U2 L' F' (13f)
D' B R B' R' L D' L' D' R B2 U2 F (13f)
D' B' U2 F B D' F2 L F D2 B2 R' F' (13f)
D' B' U2 F B D' F2 L F' L B2 U2 F (13f)
B R' D' F' D' F' R2 U R2 B2 D B' R2 (13f)
B R' D' F' D' F' B2 L2 D' L2 D B' R2 (13f)
B2 U' R' F' R2 U L' U2 L B' R B R2 (13f)
Searching depth 14


computation stopped.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 10, 2012)

Attila said:


> I dont want to compete against the CE!



Thank you. I had noticed the same thing. The first 4 moves were perfectly reasonable, especially since he had done a Roux-style solve last week. (Last week's solve was pretty amazing, but seemed possible through good luck. Every move made at least some kind of sense to me last week.) But after that, the next 12 moves were just amazing - like he could see all possibilities in his mind at once. That made me wonder if the solution might have been computer-generated, but I wasn't sure how to go about testing the theory. You seem to have done an admirable job here of it.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 10, 2012)

*5x5x5BLD:* DNF 14:19.88 DNS


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 10, 2012)

Attila said:


> I dont want to compete against the CE!



And is insertions come from Insertion Finder...
umpteenth example of theZcuber being a fraud...

Is there a way to ban him from weekly comp?


----------



## Zaterlord (Sep 10, 2012)

*3x3x3*: 23.30, 23.08, (22.96), (1:26.37), 27.28 = *24.55*

First pop in a few months.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 10, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> And is insertions come from Insertion Finder...
> umpteenth example of theZcuber being a fraud...
> 
> Is there a way to ban him from weekly comp?



We are discussing this issue now.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Sep 10, 2012)

*2x2* - (11.11), (5.45), 10.34, 10.85, 9.96 = *10.38*
*3x3* - 32.48, (38.33), (24.32), 28.81, 33.39 = *31.56*
*4x4* - (2:25.67), 2:53.06, 2:36.17, 2:52.93, (3:02.90) = *2:47.39*
*5x5* - 5:30.90, (5:24.48), (6:06.72), 5:49.12, 5:33.10 = *5:37.71*
*6x6* - 10:49.42, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
*3x3 Fewest Moves* - *66*
*2x2+3x3+4x4 Relay* - *3:46.82*
*2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5 Relay* -* 8:49.66*
*PyraMinx* - 24.33, (DNF), 24.77, (16.88), 18.87 = *22.66*


----------



## calebcole203 (Sep 11, 2012)

3x3: 33.65, 37.22, 31.49, 28.22, 26.82 = 31.12
FMC: 49


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 11, 2012)

A late Multi

Multi: 4/5 = 3 in 19:59 (11:35)
Just sloppy execution on the last to solve cube.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 11, 2012)

Results, podium: yoinneroid, Andri & Mike

*2x2x2*(36)

 2.66 Maxelino
 2.92 CuberMan
 3.25 Mcuber5
 3.28 Andrejon
 3.32 emolover
 3.36 yoinneroid
 3.43 rickcube
 3.56 Tao Yu
 3.66 riley
 3.94 mycube
 4.53 ilie
 4.69 zaki
 4.78 PandaCuber
 4.91 Lapinsavant
 4.97 Andri Maulana
 4.97 jla
 5.05 googlebleh
 5.13 BlueDevil
 5.17 Hendry cahyadi
 5.19 pwnAge
 5.33 Alcuber
 5.38 FinnGamer
 5.51 HelpCube
 5.66 mande
 6.05 thatkid
 6.59 PianoCube
 6.88 Czery
 7.00 Mikel
 7.51 FaLoL
 7.97 uvafan
 8.29 Mike Hughey
 9.97 ickathu
 10.38 DuffyEdge
 14.49 scylla
 17.40 Sakoleg
 17.77 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(41)

 9.15 yoinneroid
 10.16 a small kitten
 10.50 Hendry cahyadi
 11.21 CuberMan
 11.75 Tao Yu
 12.22 riley
 13.00 rickcube
 13.27 mycube
 13.40 emolover
 13.54 Mcuber5
 13.62 jla
 13.62 Lapinsavant
 13.62 Andri Maulana
 13.69 pwnAge
 13.88 zaki
 14.49 HelpCube
 15.17 Czery
 16.19 BlueDevil
 16.19 googlebleh
 16.28 mande
 16.31 FinnGamer
 17.58 uvafan
 17.70 scylla
 17.78 Kenneth Svendson
 18.26 PandaCuber
 18.66 Outsmash
 19.26 FaLoL
 19.72 Mikel
 21.15 thatkid
 21.33 Mike Hughey
 22.12 aznanimedude
 22.24 Alcuber
 22.64 PianoCube
 24.55 Zaterlord
 26.49 Sakoleg
 27.04 ickathu
 31.12 calebcole203
 31.56 DuffyEdge
 37.94 MatsBergsten
 53.97 Moops
 DNF Divineskulls
*4x4x4*(26)

 41.49 yoinneroid
 50.66 zaki
 50.95 Hendry cahyadi
 50.99 mycube
 51.92 antoineccantin
 56.12 Andri Maulana
 58.60 Tao Yu
 1:00.61 rickcube
 1:03.37 riley
 1:03.91 Lapinsavant
 1:03.96 jla
 1:06.17 Mcuber5
 1:09.48 Maxelino
 1:12.75 googlebleh
 1:17.72 FinnGamer
 1:20.63 PandaCuber
 1:23.01 BlueDevil
 1:23.24 Mikel
 1:24.28 FaLoL
 1:26.43 mande
 1:31.40 Mike Hughey
 1:32.39 Sakoleg
 1:39.37 ickathu
 2:16.92 MichaelErskine
 2:47.39 DuffyEdge
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(19)

 1:18.79 yoinneroid
 1:24.62 zaki
 1:41.24 Hendry cahyadi
 1:42.49 AustinReed
 1:46.09 mycube
 1:51.54 Andri Maulana
 1:54.77 riley
 2:10.45 jla
 2:12.64 Lapinsavant
 2:19.76 Mike Hughey
 2:22.74 googlebleh
 2:30.57 FinnGamer
 2:50.51 FaLoL
 3:07.26 Mikel
 3:20.67 Moops
 3:45.75 MichaelErskine
 5:37.71 DuffyEdge
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF scylla
*6x6x6*(9)

 2:54.72 zaki
 3:19.17 mycube
 3:37.94 AustinReed
 4:16.26 Andri Maulana
 4:44.79 Mike Hughey
 5:31.13 FaLoL
 DNF Mikel
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF DuffyEdge
*7x7x7*(7)

 4:46.75 zaki
 4:54.22 mycube
 6:09.95 AustinReed
 7:06.34 Andri Maulana
 7:22.94 Mike Hughey
 9:19.65 FaLoL
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(24)

 14.21 a small kitten
 19.46 yoinneroid
 19.99 CuberMan
 21.42 pwnAge
 21.94 emolover
 22.85 Tao Yu
 24.89 mycube
 25.25 Hendry cahyadi
 25.69 Andri Maulana
 26.68 jla
 27.83 HelpCube
 28.55 riley
 35.98 googlebleh
 38.79 Kenneth Svendson
 41.08 Alcuber
 41.59 PianoCube
 41.84 Mikel
 43.03 Mike Hughey
 45.64 uvafan
 48.72 FinnGamer
 50.75 Sakoleg
 57.45 ickathu
 59.50 FaLoL
 DNF MichaelErskine
*3x3 with feet*(6)

 1:08.16 Andri Maulana
 1:09.61 Kenneth Svendson
 1:50.46 zaki
 1:59.21 yoinneroid
 2:44.92 Mike Hughey
 4:06.22 Mikel
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(16)

 7.07 CuberMan
 7.94 AustinReed
 15.44 yoinneroid
 16.13 Tao Yu
 21.22 riley
 23.51 Mike Hughey
 24.16 ilie
 25.11 Andri Maulana
 26.11 jla
 29.86 mycube
 29.91 Mikel
 32.78 MatsBergsten
 41.59 BlueDevil
 45.46 Moops
 59.85 FaLoL
 1:57.74 Lapinsavant
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(19)

 47.10 Noahaha
 1:11.00 MatsBergsten
 1:12.31 Mike Hughey
 1:15.46 yoinneroid
 1:27.76 Hendry cahyadi
 1:36.97 Andri Maulana
 1:49.97 Sakoleg
 2:15.81 Mikel
 2:16.89 emolover
 2:21.70 Moops
 2:32.95 okayama
 2:41.97 mycube
 3:04.30 Tao Yu
 3:50.18 scylla
 8:04.00 PianoCube
 8:25.04 FaLoL
 DNF BlueDevil
 DNF jla
 DNF AustinReed
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 6:01.08 Mike Hughey
 8:18.90 MatsBergsten
11:21.70 okayama
14:12.64 yoinneroid
17:51.00 Cubenovice
18:26.61 Mikel
 DNF Hendry cahyadi
 DNF AustinReed
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

13:33.88 Mike Hughey
14:19.88 cmhardw
26:18.18 yoinneroid
27:08.54 okayama
 DNF Mikel
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(10)

10/12 (55:36)  Moops
6/7 (56:55)  okayama
6/8 (32:40)  Mike Hughey
6/8 (53:16)  yoinneroid
3/3 (12:36)  Andri Maulana
4/5 (19:53)  Hendry cahyadi
4/5 (19:59)  MatsBergsten
2/2 ( 8:20)  mycube
0/0 (10:58)  Mikel
1/2 (19:04)  FaLoL
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 58.86 mycube
 1:11.91 Mike Hughey
 1:17.83 Andri Maulana
*2-3-4 Relay*(17)

 57.29 yoinneroid
 1:08.34 AustinReed
 1:09.93 zaki
 1:16.63 Andri Maulana
 1:19.54 jla
 1:20.19 mycube
 1:23.95 Tao Yu
 1:38.72 FinnGamer
 1:44.27 googlebleh
 1:54.99 FaLoL
 1:57.39 Mike Hughey
 2:05.16 Mikel
 2:29.80 Sakoleg
 2:49.21 MichaelErskine
 3:25.14 MatsBergsten
 3:46.82 DuffyEdge
 DNF Hendry cahyadi
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(13)

 2:14.52 yoinneroid
 2:57.36 zaki
 3:16.43 AustinReed
 3:21.00 mycube
 3:22.96 Andri Maulana
 4:14.32 googlebleh
 4:14.54 FinnGamer
 4:23.61 Mikel
 4:39.11 Mike Hughey
 5:27.60 FaLoL
 6:54.12 MichaelErskine
 8:49.66 DuffyEdge
 9:57.98 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(6)

 0.95 Andri Maulana
 1.25 Mikel
 1.50 riley
 1.51 Mike Hughey
 2.21 jla
 3.33 FaLoL
*Master Magic*(5)

 2.61 Andri Maulana
 3.02 Mikel
 3.27 jla
 3.45 Mike Hughey
 9.77 FaLoL
*Skewb*(2)

 16.10 Mike Hughey
 21.77 jla
*Clock*(6)

 11.81 yoinneroid
 16.25 Perff
 16.49 Andri Maulana
 17.89 Mike Hughey
 18.06 jla
 22.10 Mikel
*Pyraminx*(19)

 4.30 rickcube
 5.20 zaki
 5.36 Maxelino
 6.78 Alcuber
 6.80 yoinneroid
 7.15 AustinReed
 7.21 emolover
 7.23 Czery
 7.68 BlueDevil
 8.20 Andri Maulana
 8.56 CuberMan
 8.91 Divineskulls
 9.31 Hendry cahyadi
 10.18 FaLoL
 10.41 mycube
 11.18 riley
 15.55 Mike Hughey
 19.39 Mikel
 22.66 DuffyEdge
*Megaminx*(9)

 1:11.63 Divineskulls
 1:35.22 emolover
 1:38.67 yoinneroid
 1:45.51 jla
 2:25.74 mycube
 2:59.85 Mike Hughey
 3:10.65 FaLoL
 3:17.52 Moops
 5:43.13 ickathu
*Square-1*(7)

 22.87 Czery
 31.49 yoinneroid
 41.76 Mike Hughey
 43.33 jla
 48.86 okayama
 51.24 Andri Maulana
 1:19.22 Mikel
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(13)

26 Attila
27 okayama
29 mycube
31 Andri Maulana
31 irontwig
33 ardi4nto
36 Mike Hughey
49 BlueDevil
49 calebcole203
52 Mikel
59 FaLoL
66 DuffyEdge
DNF  guusrs

*Contest results*

335 yoinneroid
290 Andri Maulana
282 Mike Hughey
266 mycube
198 zaki
191 Hendry cahyadi
177 jla
172 Mikel
159 Tao Yu
152 riley
148 FaLoL
142 MatsBergsten
137 emolover
134 CuberMan
126 AustinReed
117 googlebleh
114 rickcube
104 BlueDevil
101 FinnGamer
99 Lapinsavant
94 okayama
90 Mcuber5
79 Moops
75 pwnAge
75 Maxelino
71 a small kitten
65 Czery
63 Alcuber
63 HelpCube
61 PandaCuber
58 DuffyEdge
56 Sakoleg
51 mande
48 PianoCube
45 Kenneth Svendson
44 scylla
42 uvafan
41 ilie
36 ickathu
35 Andrejon
33 MichaelErskine
30 thatkid
27 Divineskulls
26 antoineccantin
24 Noahaha
24 calebcole203
23 Attila
20 irontwig
19 Outsmash
18 ardi4nto
14 cmhardw
14 aznanimedude
11 Cubenovice
11 Zaterlord
11 guusrs
7 Perff


----------



## Mikel (Sep 11, 2012)

I got in the top 10 overall and I beat Mike in 2-5 relay! He always beat me.


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 11, 2012)

Mats,

I notice something interesting in the overall results.
Guus and I both have 11 points but shouldn't a succesfull 4BLD solve be rewarderd better than a DNF in FMC?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 12, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> Mats,
> 
> I notice something interesting in the overall results.
> Guus and I both have 11 points but shouldn't a succesfull 4BLD solve be rewarderd better than a DNF in FMC?



One may think so, but the participation points in an event does not require you to make a successful solve.
It is more thought of as a measure of the time spent and I gather both you and Guus spent an hour on FMC.
The only event where you need to succeed is Multi, where you need at least 0 p (i.e NON DNF) to get those
points (as there they are 3 + 2* #cubes). Otherwise you could get 63 points in Multi for the result 0 solved 
out of 30 attempted.


----------



## scylla (Sep 12, 2012)

question: im missing in the rankings, did I something wrong?


----------



## Mikel (Sep 12, 2012)

scylla said:


> 3x3: 19,85; 17,63; 16,48; 16,38; 19,00 = 17,70 (wow, pretty good for me)
> 3x3 BLD : 3.50,18 DNF DNF (forgot parity fixt)
> 2x2 11,94; 10,08; 19,73; 15,15; 16,37 = 14,49 (almost a year ago I did a 2x2 and only could find my bad 2x2 cube)
> 5x5 6. 12,03; 4.21,27;



You used comma's instead of periods for the decimal places in your times. You also used semi-colons to separate times. I would figure this is the problem. You should copy a format that someone else here uses, or use Odder's site.



Spoiler



3x3x3: 23.30, 23.08, (22.96), (1:26.37), 27.28 = 24.55


----------



## scylla (Sep 13, 2012)

I used comma's as well last week, so that shouldnt be the reason. If there is a fixed notation (which I doubt, because I see different formats in this thread) obliged, maybe it can be placed in the topic for newbe's like me


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 13, 2012)

scylla said:


> I used comma's as well last week, so that shouldnt be the reason. If there is a fixed notation (which I doubt, because I see different formats in this thread) obliged, maybe it can be placed in the topic for newbe's like me



Actually It is the format that's the cause. I've fixed your post this week.

Those results are calculated by a program and it is not that good. 

There are several posts about the preferred formatting, but I fail to find one now. 
The most important rules are: *all times in one row* and a *space before each time* and times written like *mm:ss.hh* or *ss.hh*
And yes, it sometimes works even if you don't follow these rules.
But that in its turn may depend on my reformatting posts before I run the program.


----------



## PianoCube (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm not in the 2x2 rankings?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 14, 2012)

PianoCube said:


> I'm not in the 2x2 rankings?



No, and for that first reason, please put *all times in one row* (after the event name)

2x2x2:
x.xx, x.xx, x.xx, x.xx, x.xx
does not work but
2x2x2: x.xx, x.xx, x.xx, x.xx, x.xx
does.

I've fixed your post.


----------

